# stumble & jerk



## Redcar (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi I just got a new headache this week.
My 97 altima (A/T) started to have a slow acceleration below 15mph, and I could feel a jerk at 35~40mph. After that or at other speed it was fine.
I could also hear intermittent knocking sound at low speed, like "Kong-Kong", very similar to the knocking sound of train wheels hitting the rail. 
My mechanic told me that it was caused by engine mount....but could a bad engine mount cause stumble & jerk?
I recently have spent 500+ for a tune-up - new air filter, fuel filter, NGK spark plugs, wires, fuel line cleaning, TB cleaning, tire rotation, 4-wheel alignment, etc. The battery and alternator sound ok.
I am personally very disappointed with Nissan now - too many problems with this car.
Just had an oil change in firestone - they changed it with high Mileage oil, do not know what is that. The car has 77k miles now. The transmission fluid is clean and level is right.
Would appreciate it for your advice - hope it is not a transmission problem.


----------



## Redcar (Aug 4, 2005)

hmmmm,,, could someone give me some light?
Just wondering if it is a transmission problem - the car is not worth of a transmission repair.
What is the typical sympton of engine mount broken?
BTW,,, the alternator output is 13.8v when engine is on... is it normal as in Haynes manual it says should be 14-15v...

Thanks.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Seems ignition related to me. Check the ignition timing and the parts of the igntion system.


----------

